# 1 gram and 1 troy ounce of gold



## MGH (Sep 11, 2014)

Actually it's 1.04g and 31.41g

The button is a sample for my brother's element collection. The bar is the rest of my most recent batch. About two thirds of the total came from plated pins, and the rest was gold filled jewelry.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 11, 2014)

Ooooh that's nice and pretty! Nice work.

Jon


----------



## mls26cwru (Sep 11, 2014)

good work!


----------



## Claudie (Sep 11, 2014)

Those are very nice looking. You can see the whole room reflecting in that button, very nice.


----------



## Lou (Sep 12, 2014)

Good quality.


----------



## MGH (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Now I just need some more material to process...


----------

